# Incorrect password after installing Mint



## EventVwr (Jan 13, 2010)

I've tried to install Mint a few times now with no luck. The first few times it would not install unless I set up a password. OK. Fine. I did that and it finally completely installed. Then when I try to boot up and log in it tells me that the password I am entering is incorrect even though I know it's correct. I tried reinstalling Mint twice. Same thing. Still can't even get to a desktop. At this point I am resigned to reinstalling Windows. What good is this freeware if it doesn't work. This Linux bug is great advertisement for continued use of Windows.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

EventVwr said:


> I've tried to install Mint a few times now with no luck. The first few times it would not install unless I set up a password. OK. Fine. I did that and it finally completely installed. Then when I try to boot up and log in it tells me that the password I am entering is incorrect even though I know it's correct. I tried reinstalling Mint twice. Same thing. Still can't even get to a desktop. At this point I am resigned to reinstalling Windows. What good is this freeware if it doesn't work. This Linux bug is great advertisement for continued use of Windows.


Have a look at this tutorial, specificly page 1 and page 2:

Installing Linux Mint - Full tutorial

The only password you setup is a user password. I'm not sure what you're doing wrong, the only thing I can think of is perhaps your password contains extended characters and your keymap changed after installation.

One idea may be to install with a simple lower case password like "abcdef" which you can always change after install.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

When I first installed ubuntu 11.10 or 11.04 (can't remember the version), I faced slimier problem too. I installed it, and gave the password but it said incorrect password. It was only for the first time. What I had to do is to restart once and it would grant the pw. I didn't freak out because I read about that bug somewhere. Anyways, there can be so many possibilities... Maybe your downloaded iso file is corrupted, or there is a bug on which they are working obviously or your keyboard settings can be changed as hal said.

In those years no Linux user said this 'freeware' mint just doesn't work. It's called *Open source*, there is a difference between _freeware_ and _open source_, just saying. Bugs are expected, because it is developed by a community, not by a company. If you are venturing into new things, accept the bugs. For flawless _click-click-click-done_, windows is nice.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I have to say that in all the years I've used linux, going back to redhat 3.x, I don't think I've had that issue unless I fat fingered a password or something like that. 

I would be curious what version of Mint is being installed. As was previously mentioned, try a simple password initially to see if there's something with the password you're using, and also make sure there's no spaces in it. I've actually had clients use spaces in their passwords and then wondered why it wouldn't work.


----------



## fisheater (Jan 27, 2013)

Have you tried Recovery Mode from the GRUB2 menu (hold down the left-hand Shift key as system boots if not shown on normal boot)? 
Once there, choose "root"
At the prompt, <cd /home/> then <ls> to show your username folder in the home/ directory.
Again at the prompt, enter <passwd username> and follow instructions on entering a passwd (note the command does not use "password") for username.

I hope this works as I have not used mint since 9.


----------

